# Funny Pinterest fails



## Cat Dancer (Dec 24, 2012)

20 Hilarious Pinterest Fails | Bored Panda


----------



## Banned (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh boy can I ever relate to the fails.  I give them full points for at least trying.  That's more than I'd do.  Domesticated I am not.


----------



## Meg (Dec 25, 2012)

Haha!  My favourite was the penguins with the evil eyes... eep!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## gooblax (Dec 25, 2012)

:lol: These are amazing!


----------

